# Nimbochromis venustus or Nimbochromis livingstonii



## johngil (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi guys,
Can anyone help me identify this guy? Im leaning towards livingstoni, but not sure....


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Neither, probably this...
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1156


----------



## johngil (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, that makes more sense now. What was throwing me off is the blue "sheen" along his body, and around his mouth and gills. Thanks!


----------



## red-eye (Feb 25, 2010)

Fusco was my thoughts also!


----------



## johngil (Jun 1, 2009)

He's pretty large, and im wondering why he hasn't colored up yet? I do have an electric blue, that is the dominant male in the tank. Could that be the reason?

Thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How big is large? They only colour up when they are dominant, so I think you've hit the nail on the head there with the Electric BLue.


----------



## johngil (Jun 1, 2009)

He's about 5.5" - 6". I may move him to a different tank, I'd love to see him color up.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

johngil said:


> He's about 5.5" - 6". I may move him to a different tank, I'd love to see him color up.


Well, that really isn't large. He is a young juvenile still. Even if he was dominant, I would just expect to start to see him in nice colouring. Give him a few more inches. Remember this is a fish that will grow to 10-12".


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice Fusco...beautiful fish. :thumb:


----------

